# Speedometer is erratic, odometer seems fine



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2006)

The speedometer on my 1989 Maxima recently dropped to zero. Later, when I reached about 40mph, the needle jumped from zero to 55 or so. When I reached about 60, the needle bounced all the way to the right and came to rest there, then sometimes, it bounces back to 85 or 90 mph. All the while, regardless of where the needle is, the odometer and trip meters advance smoothly, and the tach is working fine. I have tried to get to the back of the speedo head without success. Have taken out all the screws I can find, but can't remove the panels. Have looked at many postings of speedo problems, but none like this. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------

